# Dyno or testing brushless motors



## Whaley II (Nov 21, 2006)

i think i might have a weak novak 13.5 and i need to know a for sure way to dyno or check its power and or what all specifics i need to know to make it make power for oval 4 cell application. Screws have been loosen and adjusted timing also has sintered rotor. Have tried it on two different speedos and two different radio systems to eliminate all those concerns. I'll i know is this most tracks i go to i'm 5 laps off the pace, and i hear well your car is most likely bound up. The guys that usually say this this there motor makes a loud whizzing sound going around the track. i can hear theres making power and mine is perfectly silent, also my motor just barely gets warm i have went way up in gear and way down virtually no differences. Besides i'm fairly certain if the car was bound up at least the motor would heat up. Also i'm pretty sure the car is not bound up when i run them down in the turn and on the straight away they blow by me. A good example is its like i'm runnin a 13.5 runnin with 10.5s I've won races and drove good handling race cars i'm pretty sure the car is not the issue unless i'm goin crazy. I don't know alot about brushless motors so if anyone could help me with this i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Might want to try the Oval Racing Brushless forum - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=244


----------

